# I am actually enjoying this winter with my camera... bring it on!



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

Blizzard this morning.. sunny this afternoon... i will take it no matter what nature sends .. just  loving my camera and all the birds... 

 

 

 


 I was surprised to see the House Finches.. i love their song.. but i have only seen them in the summer until now..


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 20, 2020)

Very nice!
You sure are nailing these bird pics!


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 20, 2020)

A good set of images, the colours are really bright


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> Very nice!
> You sure are nailing these bird pics!


thank you so much.. i really think i have gained through practice ...more then i thought i would.. but looking back i see the big difference..


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> A good set of images, the colours are really bright


thank you... just enough light to make the big difference ...


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lovely set......


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

thank you very much


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2020)

Great set.  You have a lot of different birds in your yard!  I’m jealous.  We have lots of sparrows, and robins with an occasional cardinal.  And of course the mean girls of the bird world  - blue jays.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Great set.  You have a lot of different birds in your yard!  I’m jealous.  We have lots of sparrows, and robins with an occasional cardinal.  And of course the mean girls of the bird world  - blue jays.


thank you .. yes i cannot believe the collection in winter ..so surprised that i saw these finches.... hope they all keep stopping by.. love to see new ones..


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Great set.  You have a lot of different birds in your yard!  I’m jealous.  We have lots of sparrows, and robins with an occasional cardinal.  And of course the mean girls of the bird world  - blue jays.
> ...



I’m sure word is out about your excellent feeders!  They’ll be coming from far and wide and also giving your place five stars as an annual stopover on the way to and from their summer homes.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


awww thank you.... so funny...


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2020)

Beautiful set. This is time of the year they really need the food.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!


Thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Beautiful set. This is time of the year they really need the food.


I agree and i love feeding them ,,thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 20, 2020)

Gonna have to lock you up in the shed if you keep taking great pics, lol! Good job PL!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice set one niggle watch you exposure on the whites the lower bottom the bluejay is blown out otherwise a great set. unless its a over cast day i am always at least minus 1 stop on exposure comp or more on whites.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 21, 2020)

You are becoming the guru of these type of shots! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## u8myufo (Feb 21, 2020)

A nice set with #2 being my pick. Not sure if you are shooting raw or not, but I would say just keep an eye on those highlights.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice set one niggle watch you exposure on the whites the lower bottom the bluejay is blown out otherwise a great set. unless its a over cast day i am always at least minus 1 stop on exposure comp or more on whites.


Okay will do... i did reset the white balance a few times during my practice,,, the day was changing minute to minute..started off blizzard conditions to bright sun and then more snow,, so yes i agree... thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Gonna have to lock you up in the shed if you keep taking great pics, lol! Good job PL!


thanks Kirk


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> You are becoming the guru of these type of shots!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


wow great compliment coming from you ...thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

u8myufo said:


> A nice set with #2 being my pick. Not sure if you are shooting raw or not, but I would say just keep an eye on those highlights.


yes..thank you...my favorite too... except for twig


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

Now practicing flight,,,


----------



## Winona (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice selection of birds! Keep practicing! I am way behind you now .....


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

Winona said:


> Nice selection of birds! Keep practicing! I am way behind you now .....


I love it so i know i will continue... thanks


----------



## Irishwhistler (Feb 21, 2020)

Very Nice Set.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 22, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> Very Nice Set.


thank you very much


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice sharp shots.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 25, 2020)

The birds like your feeders!  Favorite is #4 the backside feathers.  Sharp!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 26, 2020)

dennybeall said:


> Nice sharp shots.


thanks very much.. love your horse..


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 26, 2020)

CherylL said:


> The birds like your feeders!  Favorite is #4 the backside feathers.  Sharp!


thanks Cheryl.. and the squirrels .. lol.. they took the whole suet with them yesterday ..


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 26, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > Nice sharp shots.
> ...


He was a good roping horse - steer all day just with leg pressure... - he's gone now.


----------



## davholla (Feb 27, 2020)

Those photos look so much brighter than the UK winter.  I had a problem with Canon in bright sunshine and they say that it is fixed - but I have not had any bright sun for the last few weeks to test it!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2020)

dennybeall said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > dennybeall said:
> ...


sorry to hear this.. we have 4 and they are all seniors.. oldest is 34..


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2020)

davholla said:


> Those photos look so much brighter than the UK winter.  I had a problem with Canon in bright sunshine and they say that it is fixed - but I have not had any bright sun for the last few weeks to test it!


it helps that i have a huge willow tree in the foreground.. i think it adds the color even though it is bare right now.. hope your sun shines soon..


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 27, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


Our last lesson horse, a Morgan mare, passed away at 29 a few years ago. We've since sold the acreage and moved to a condo. We do miss the horses sometimes so looking at volunteering with the therapeutic riding program in Ocala.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2020)

dennybeall said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > dennybeall said:
> ...


You live in Ocala.. we were actually thinking of moving the horses there .. but our vet said they are too old for the trip.. and also too old for the enormous change..hay & weather etc.. someday i still hope to move there..


----------



## enezdez (Feb 29, 2020)

Just Beautiful...Well Done!!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 1, 2020)

enezdez said:


> Just Beautiful...Well Done!!!


thank you so much


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 3, 2020)

What I like about winter photography:

The light is good for much of the day if you are far enough north (northern hemisphere)

You don't have to get up/stay up so early/late for the golden and blue hours


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 3, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> What I like about winter photography:
> 
> The light is good for much of the day if you are far enough north (northern hemisphere)
> 
> You don't have to get up/stay up so early/late for the golden and blue hours


I like spring and summer and fall better..but i definitely enjoyed this winter a bit better because of photography.. you really do have changing light and different settings are needed so practice i learned quite a bit.. thanks


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Mar 4, 2020)

Damn! They are beautiful. What's the bird, second from the bottom?


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 4, 2020)

Kedarnag138 said:


> Damn! They are beautiful. What's the bird, second from the bottom?


The black bird with the speckles of color is a European Starling..thank you


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Mar 5, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Kedarnag138 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! They are beautiful. What's the bird, second from the bottom?
> ...


Thanks for helping me with ID'ing the bird. I loved the detail on the bird.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 5, 2020)

Kedarnag138 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Kedarnag138 said:
> ...


your very welcome


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 6, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


Our horses moved from West Virginia to Georgia and then to Florida over  8 years or so and we saw no problems. They ate timothy and feed, so really no change other than the grazing.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 6, 2020)

dennybeall said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > dennybeall said:
> ...


 Was the hay grown right in Ocala.. or did they have to ship it in... still might get there yet.. just not with 4.. the youngest is 20 so he may be with us for a long time..


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 19, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



The answer is BOTH. Most of the hay was local hay while some was shipped in. The one old (29) horse ended eating water soaked cubes that I believe are a product of Canada. She grazed the sparse pastures as well.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 19, 2020)

dennybeall said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > dennybeall said:
> ...


thank you for info.. one of these days we will move there..


----------

